
Recession Is Coming - How it'll affect tech companies and jobs - slyall
https://sysadmin1138.net/mt/blog/2019/08/recession-is-coming.shtml
======
joelx
Actions you can take now: -Budget and spend less than you earn -Save as much
as you can for emergency funds and investments -Invest in safe ways. I want to
hedge against recession so I bought bond funds and commodity and inflation
funds. -Remember to enjoy life and not worry too much. You can only do so
much.

------
don_neufeld
This misses an extremely important point many don’t know: you can’t buy
benefits under COBRA from a company that no longer exists.

------
billconan
What would be an example of a long shallow recession in history? 1929?

~~~
chewz
This?

[https://www.google.com/publicdata/explore?ds=d5bncppjof8f9_&...](https://www.google.com/publicdata/explore?ds=d5bncppjof8f9_&met_y=ny_gdp_mktp_cd&idim=country:JPN:CHN:KOR&hl=en&dl=en)

